# Org and Method Analyst (224712), VETASSES



## balamyneni (Oct 10, 2012)

Hi All,

Has anyone applied for EOI/SS for Org and Method Analyst (224712) recently? please advise which state is now open for this skill set? or any idea when the states might open for this category?

Thanks in Advance!!


----------



## balamyneni (Oct 10, 2012)

Hi All,

Has anyone applied for EOI/SS for Org and Method Analyst (224712) recently? please advise which state is now open for this skill set? or any idea when the states might open for this category?

Thanks in Advance!!


----------



## Yenigalla (Jul 13, 2013)

balamyneni said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Has anyone applied for EOI/SS for Org and Method Analyst (224712) recently? please advise which state is now open for this skill set? or any idea when the states might open for this category?
> 
> Thanks in Advance!!


Bala, your occupation is avai able in limited category in ACT.


----------



## balamyneni (Oct 10, 2012)

Yenigalla said:


> Bala, your occupation is avai able in limited category in ACT.


Applied to ACT .. but unfortunatly occupation is not verified. thy just responded in 1 hour time saying my application is rejected :-(

Could some one please let me know whn can I expect other states sponsorship for the nominated occupation of Organisation and Methods Analyst 224712 ?

Thanks in Advance!!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2014)

Hi Bala... I think I may also land up in the same boat as you.. though I am still waiting for my assessment result for Organisation and Method Analyst but I dont think I would be able to apply as the occupation is not open anywhere and is still under Limited category in Canberra...

Thanks
Manu


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2014)

balamyneni said:


> Applied to ACT .. but unfortunatly occupation is not verified. thy just responded in 1 hour time saying my application is rejected :-(
> 
> Could some one please let me know whn can I expect other states sponsorship for the nominated occupation of Organisation and Methods Analyst 224712 ?
> 
> Thanks in Advance!!


Hi Bala,

Let us keep in touch, we can share our experiences and help each other as both of us are using the same occupation " Organisation and Method Analyst".. Do drop in your number.. at my email address : [email protected]..

I am from Gurgaon, India

Thanks
Manu


----------



## Future_ozzy (Feb 26, 2014)

Hi All,

I am new to this forum.

I am applying for "Organisation and Methods Analyst" occupation as well.Just got a successful vetassess assessment on 21/2/14,however I am yet to get the magic numbers (7 in each band IELTS SCORE).

I am gonna give my latest IELTS score for re-marking as am just short of 0.5 marks in writing.

I see that all states have completed their quota for this year,so we will have to wait till July,however my agent was telling me that South Australia might open in couple of months,as they had done in previous occasions but never know.

This is a waiting game.

The positive I can see from this application is that "O&M analyst" will be in the new SOL as well ,as it has been featuring in the SOL from 2006/2007,so no need for us to worry about this occupation been taken off.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2014)

Hello Future_ozzy..

I see a lot of similarities between us.. I also applied for skill assessment as Organisation and Method Analyst and got my result on 21st Feb.. Also.. I have 6.5 in writing and above 7 in all other sections of IELTS...

so it seems we are in the same boat.. I would give my next IELTS shortly..

But how are you sure that it would come under SOL....

I was really disappointed when I saw that its not open in any state and this is the scenario for a long time.. I am not sure when was it open the last time..

Thanks


----------



## Future_ozzy (Feb 26, 2014)

Hi,

I have individually checked all the SOL from 2006 till date and "O&M analyst" has featured every year.

ACT just closed this occupation on 24th Feb until then it was in limited category.

If you are falling short of half band,its better to apply for re-marking and also sit for a test.

However if it is either speaking or writing ,I heard we stand a chance for the mark to be increased as these two parts are subjective and opinions of two different examiners may differ.

Re-marking is done either in OZ or UK by senior examiner.


----------



## Future_ozzy (Feb 26, 2014)

Hi All,

Looks like very few people applying for O&M analyst this year.

I hardly see anyone responding on this thread whereas other occupations thread there is some or the other activity and Q&A happening .

@All applicants of O&M analyst - Can we have some active discussion happening on this forum about this occupation ?

It will be helpful if we have a forum for this occupation because most of us will either go to ACT or SA and in same occupation list.

We can discuss about job prospects in ACT/SA,status updates,progress of the application ,so that by the time we go to OZ we have company as am sure most of will be needing help with accommodation/job help once we land there.

My current status = Positive skill assessment done,awaiting for re-marking on writing which am falling short by 0.5 marks and then again have to wait till July I guess.


----------



## balamyneni (Oct 10, 2012)

Future_ozzy said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Looks like very few people applying for O&M analyst this year.
> 
> ...



Yeah sure.

Good luck for your revaluation


----------



## balamyneni (Oct 10, 2012)

Hi Guys,

Any idea when the states might open 224712 org and method analyst category ?

Thanks in Advance!!


----------



## Future_ozzy (Feb 26, 2014)

1st July 2014 is the expected date.

But we never some state might open before the above mentioned date.

so fingers crossed.


----------



## godspeed9 (Jan 3, 2014)

Applied for skill assessment on 24th feb (the exact date when it was closed by ACT). My consultant chose this job code for us in their evaluation and he seems confident that it would open in july or earlier.

I have a long wait for VETASSESS assessment but would like to hear all your experiences on her behalf. .


----------



## Future_ozzy (Feb 26, 2014)

Hi,

Welcome to the O&M Analyst group.

From here it will take two months atleast for you to get the outcome of your skills assessment.

Have you achieved the required scores in IELTS ?

Yes,all of us would have to wait till July,however we should ensure that everything is ready i.e assessment ,IELTS before July.


----------



## godspeed9 (Jan 3, 2014)

The below is the reply i received from ACT when i emailed "[email protected]" to understand the status of closed occupations. 

"Priyam

The demand for closed occupations will be reassessed in August"


----------



## Future_ozzy (Feb 26, 2014)

priyamagarwal said:


> The below is the reply i received from ACT when i emailed "[email protected]" to understand the status of closed occupations.
> 
> "Priyam
> 
> The demand for closed occupations will be reassessed in August"




Hi Priyam,

The new occupations list will open in July 2014 and we can start our process post July 2014.

Right now we all need to be ready with IELTS results and +ve Skills assessment.


I am hoping by july-august we will can start our process.


----------



## Future_ozzy (Feb 26, 2014)

Hi All,

I thought it would be a good idea for all the people who are applying or already applied for this occupation to know about each other.

We can share location from where we are applying ,our journey so far ,why we chose this occupation ,our work experiences etc.


I can start with myself


I have overall work exp of 10 years out of which two years I have worked in Melbourne ,AUS.I lived in AUS between 2008 - 2010.

Since 2010 working for a IT company in HYD as an analyst/operations lead.

My native place is Hyderabad,India.

My agent suggested me this occupation based on my work exp.

I have attempted IELTS twice but without any luck,both times failed to achieve 7 bands in all by 0.5 marks.Applied for re-marking for the writing as i scored 6.5 and rest above 7.

Since I had been to AUS earlier I know how awesome place it is to work and live.Great place for family and especially to settle.


----------



## padmavav (Sep 12, 2013)

Hi All,

I am glad to see people who have applied for the same occupation as me. I have submitted by Vetasses application and awaiting results.

My Vetasses acknowledged date is 14-Nov and still waiting..its a long wait though but no rush since the occupation is closed.

Hopefully it opens up in July.

__________________
ANZSCO :224712, VET Ack Rcvd : 14.11.13 IELTS: Overall - 8/ L-8.5, W-7.5, S-7.5, R-8.5


----------



## Yenigalla (Jul 13, 2013)

Hi padma how R U. Yes it might open up in SA and ACT. All the best!


----------



## padmavav (Sep 12, 2013)

Yenigalla said:


> Hi padma how R U. Yes it might open up in SA and ACT. All the best!


Hi Hima,

Good. How are you? Glad to see your signature..Hoping for the best.. thanks for your wishes..

All the best to you as well.

Regards,

Padma


----------



## Future_ozzy (Feb 26, 2014)

Yes..Its a waiting game till July 2014..Till then we should be ready with all the required

best of luck to all.


----------



## Future_ozzy (Feb 26, 2014)

Guys,

How is it going ?

Any news on our selected occupation " O&M Analyst ".

Just praying it stays in the upcoming SOL.


----------



## balamyneni (Oct 10, 2012)

Future_ozzy said:


> Guys,
> 
> How is it going ?
> 
> ...


No. not yet. think we have to wait till July 14


----------



## padmavav (Sep 12, 2013)

Future_ozzy said:


> Guys,
> 
> How is it going ?
> 
> ...


Hi Future_ozzy,

I am worried about my results. My Vet acknowledgement was on 14/11 but havent heard from them yet.

Looks like yours was sent late but got your results already.

Wondering if they feel my field doesnt match with the occupation I have applied for...

Regards,

Padma


----------



## Future_ozzy (Feb 26, 2014)

Hi Padma,

If they feel your experience does not suit the occupation they would have informed you by now.

Looks like they have too many files to check and hence the delay.

Why don't you send them a mail to check the status of your application.


----------



## balamyneni (Oct 10, 2012)

padmavav said:


> Hi Future_ozzy,
> 
> I am worried about my results. My Vet acknowledgement was on 14/11 but havent heard from them yet.
> 
> ...


Hi,

You can either call VETTASSESS or drop a mail to check the status of your application.


----------



## padmavav (Sep 12, 2013)

Future_ozzy said:


> Hi Padma,
> 
> If they feel your experience does not suit the occupation they would have informed you by now.
> 
> ...



My agent sent them an email last week and they replied that it is in the final stages of assessment and they would intimate by email when completed.


----------



## godspeed9 (Jan 3, 2014)

Hey guys have you tried ANZSCO Search | Skilled Visa for Australia. Find out the eligibility of your occupation (based on the anzsco code)

It is really cool.


----------



## godspeed9 (Jan 3, 2014)

Testing update of my signature


----------



## Meetshabbir87 (Mar 28, 2014)

Hi All,

My name is Shabbir and I just joined this forum. Happy to see all your comments. I am a resident of Bangalore and have applied for Australian PR. I started my process last year in April 2013. Got my possitive skill assessment from Vetasses in August 2013 and also got my IELTS results and I got 8.5 in Listening, 7 in reading, 7 in writing and 7.5 in speaking. Overall band I got 7.5. 

I submitted my Expression for interest in September and also submitted an application with South Australia state (It was the only state which was offering Organization and Method analyst role at that time) and in October I got a response stating that this occupation has reached its ceiling limit and hence no further applications will be processed and my application was being refused.

Since then I have been waiting for this occupation to open in any of the states so that I can move forward with my process.

As one of you said in this tread we can start sharing each others contacts and discuss more on the Job opportunities back in these states.

My Contact number is 9632616023 

Looking forward to share some good experience in this forum.

Stay in touch,

Regards,
Shabbir


----------



## Meetshabbir87 (Mar 28, 2014)

Hi All,

My name is Shabbir and I just joined this forum. Happy to see all your comments. I am a resident of Bangalore and have applied for Australian PR. I started my process last year in April 2013. Got my possitive skill assessment from Vetasses in August 2013 and also got my IELTS results and I got 8.5 in Listening, 7 in reading, 7 in writing and 7.5 in speaking. Overall band I got 7.5. 

I submitted my Expression for interest in September and also submitted an application with South Australia state (It was the only state which was offering Organization and Method analyst role at that time) and in October I got a response stating that this occupation has reached its ceiling limit and hence no further applications will be processed and my application was being refused.

Since then I have been waiting for this occupation to open in any of the states so that I can move forward with my process.

As one of you said in this tread we can start sharing each others contacts and discuss more on the Job opportunities back in these states.

My Contact number is 9632616023 

Looking forward to share some good experience in this forum.

Stay in touch,

Regards,
Shabbir 


Future_ozzy said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I thought it would be a good idea for all the people who are applying or already applied for this occupation to know about each other.
> 
> ...


----------



## balamyneni (Oct 10, 2012)

Meetshabbir87 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My name is Shabbir and I just joined this forum. Happy to see all your comments. I am a resident of Bangalore and have applied for Australian PR. I started my process last year in April 2013. Got my possitive skill assessment from Vetasses in August 2013 and also got my IELTS results and I got 8.5 in Listening, 7 in reading, 7 in writing and 7.5 in speaking. Overall band I got 7.5.
> 
> ...


Hi Shabbir,

Good to hear that you are done with VETTASSESS and IELTS. most of our friends in this thread are on same path. to proceed further, we need to wait till July/aug 2014 for the states to open State Nominated Occupation List.

we can share the details and post on this thread as it might be helpful for other applicants.


----------



## Meetshabbir87 (Mar 28, 2014)

Hi All,

Does anyone have any update. As someone previously mentioned can we all share our contact information which will be useful for each one of us in long run. Also, to ask has everyone done with there +ve assessment from Vetassess and is everyone ready with their IELTS scores as required.

If yes, can someone advise if we need to prepare anything else apart from these. Please note that I have already submitted my EOI application. So should I just be waiting for the new list to open in July 2014 for planning year 2014 - 2015.

Many Thanks,
Shabbir


----------



## Future_ozzy (Feb 26, 2014)

Hi Shabbir,

I am through with my + ve skill assessment waiting for IELTS results.

Its good to know you have moved to the EOI stage.All the best for the remaining process.

We should be waiting for July to see which state we need to apply for.


----------



## Meetshabbir87 (Mar 28, 2014)

Hi All,

Does anyone have any update with regards to Organization and methods analyst role ??

Thx
Shabbir


----------



## balamyneni (Oct 10, 2012)

Meetshabbir87 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Does anyone have any update with regards to Organization and methods analyst role ??
> 
> ...


not yet . still waiting ...


----------



## balamyneni (Oct 10, 2012)

Hi All,

Has any one heard about any update on this skill set?


----------



## godspeed9 (Jan 3, 2014)

ANZSCO Search | Skilled Visa for Australia. Find out the eligibility of your occupation (based on the anzsco code) - try searching for 224712 in this link


----------



## godspeed9 (Jan 3, 2014)

i guess we will all have to wait till July


----------



## ArchitectL (Jul 25, 2013)

Hello All….

I am new to this thread and came across the details as I am in my initial stage of collecting my documents for my skill assessment. I have been categorized under the Organisation and Methods Analyst and since I won’t be using any agent I needed assistance with the following:
1)	What are the documents that need to be sent to VETASSES
2)	I tried browsing through the website, but didn’t find any Form or details in particular that would need to be submitted for O&M Analyst. IS there something in particular for this assessment OR is it a common form that I would need to fill in and send the details altogether?? 
3)	Whats the cost that you’ll paid to get your skills assessed?? Is it refundable in case its negative???

I know its too many questions I have put forward…but your reply would be appreciated.
Thanks in Advance!!!


----------



## Future_ozzy (Feb 26, 2014)

ArchitectL said:


> Hello All….
> 
> I am new to this thread and came across the details as I am in my initial stage of collecting my documents for my skill assessment. I have been categorized under the Organisation and Methods Analyst and since I won’t be using any agent I needed assistance with the following:
> 1)	What are the documents that need to be sent to VETASSES
> ...



Hi,

The documents that you will need to submit for Vetassess assessment are :

1.Form 16's of the organisations that you worked for or at least of the latest organisation (Attested)
2.Offer Letters and Resignation letters of all the organisations wherever applicable
Payslips (All attested)
3.2 passport size photographs
4.All education documents including with mark sheets (All attested)
5.Self declaration form 
6.GST declaration
7.Reference letters from all the employers where in the job roles and responsibilities are clearly mentioned (attested)

This is all I can re-collect,others can pitch in if I have missed anything here.

I am going through an agent,as do not want to take chances with anything related to something as huge as Immigration.

Good Luck.


----------



## future_Aus (Jun 18, 2014)

Hi future _oozy,

good to c that we have a page for O&M analyst, even I have applied for the same. I got a positive skill assessment from vetasses and my ielts score is 7.5 overall but fall 1 marks short in writing  wondering if I can go ahead with 7.5 ? also there r only 2 states for our occupation ??


----------



## future_Aus (Jun 18, 2014)

hi guys, 

from where we can find out about the openings in O&M analyst ? is there any site.

If yes, then pls let me know.


----------



## Future_ozzy (Feb 26, 2014)

Hey Mate,

We need to obtain 7 bands in each i.e W,R,L,S .Overall is not counted.

Yes ,only two states have been nominating this occupation.

Try to get 7 in each before 1st July.


----------



## future_Aus (Jun 18, 2014)

ok.. are you applying through a MARA agent ?


----------



## Future_ozzy (Feb 26, 2014)

Nope.Applying through Y-axis.


----------



## balamyneni (Oct 10, 2012)

Future_ozzy said:


> Hey Mate,
> 
> We need to obtain 7 bands in each i.e W,R,L,S .Overall is not counted.
> 
> ...


Hi,

which are the 2 states for this occupation?


----------



## future_Aus (Jun 18, 2014)

Future_ozzy said:


> Nope.Applying through Y-axis.


Ok ok


----------



## Future_ozzy (Feb 26, 2014)

South Australia and ACT


----------



## future_Aus (Jun 18, 2014)

future_Aus said:


> Ok ok


Any idea what's the difference between an mara agent and y axis consultancy ?


----------



## Future_ozzy (Feb 26, 2014)

The first one is registered Australian Immigration Agent and the later one is not..BTW what is your experience in terms of work ?


----------



## future_Aus (Jun 18, 2014)

Future_ozzy said:


> The first one is registered Australian Immigration Agent and the later one is not..BTW what is your experience in terms of work ?


I am working for deloitte from last 5 years


----------



## future_Aus (Jun 18, 2014)

Hi all,

My agent have also said me the same thing that we are discussing in this thread. July 1st week we will get to know and he is very much sure that O&M analyst will not be taken off. As its in demand.. So nothing to worry about.

Hope for the best


----------



## future_Aus (Jun 18, 2014)

agree with the above info.. but I will suggest that u should hire a agent. Because this process is very confusing.. having an experienced agent will help a lot.


----------



## Future_ozzy (Feb 26, 2014)

What's the agent's or firm's name ??

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## future_Aus (Jun 18, 2014)

Future_ozzy said:


> What's the agent's or firm's name ??
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


Sanjayai kapoor.. my immigration help


----------



## future_Aus (Jun 18, 2014)

future_Aus said:


> Sanjayai kapoor.. my immigration help


Hi all.. any updates? ?


----------



## Future_ozzy (Feb 26, 2014)

All updates will be on or after 1st July.

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## future_Aus (Jun 18, 2014)

Future_ozzy said:


> All updates will be on or after 1st July.
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


Hi all.. tomo is the D day


----------



## Future_ozzy (Feb 26, 2014)

Tomorrow or day after it will be out .My agent told me it will be available on 2nd July.Trust me I am glued to my lappy to check updates .

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## future_Aus (Jun 18, 2014)

Future_ozzy said:


> Tomorrow or day after it will be out .My agent told me it will be available on 2nd July.Trust me I am glued to my lappy to check updates .
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


Same here dude !!


----------



## Future_ozzy (Feb 26, 2014)

All the applicants from HYD should meet up sometime.

I believe the CSOL will remain unchanged.


----------



## Meetshabbir87 (Mar 28, 2014)

Hi Guys,

One quick question to everyone which is certainly concerning everyone in this forum. Did you guys receive an email on the skill assessment validity. I got it few days back stating that the validity of my assessment (which is from VETASSESS) for Org & Methods Analyst will be 3 years unless specified in the assessment document I got from VETASSESS.

Did you guys get the similar email ?

Does your assessment report from VETASSESS has the validity being mentioned in it ?

Apart from this all looks good and I am having my fingers crossed for the list.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Future_ozzy (Feb 26, 2014)

Nope.did not receive any email from Vetassess.

When did you apply for assessments and when did it get result of assessment ???

Trying to see whether it has anything to do with the time of assessment .

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## Future_ozzy (Feb 26, 2014)

Yay the list is out.Organization and methods analyst in the list.

6 bands in each required for SA state nomination .

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## future_Aus (Jun 18, 2014)

Meetshabbir87 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> One quick question to everyone which is certainly concerning everyone in this forum. Did you guys receive an email on the skill assessment validity. I got it few days back stating that the validity of my assessment (which is from VETASSESS) for Org & Methods Analyst will be 3 years unless specified in the assessment document I got from VETASSESS.
> 
> ...


I did not receive such email.. but I read this news on the official website


----------



## future_Aus (Jun 18, 2014)

Future_ozzy said:


> Yay the list is out.Organization and methods analyst in the list.
> 
> 6 bands in each required for SA state nomination .
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


Dude can u please share the link


----------



## future_Aus (Jun 18, 2014)

i am unable to find the link, where it says about new CSOL list and states opening.. please share the link with me


----------



## Future_ozzy (Feb 26, 2014)

https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/snol_data

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## future_Aus (Jun 18, 2014)

thanks bro


----------



## future_Aus (Jun 18, 2014)

any idea how many states are open for O&M analyst ?


----------



## balamyneni (Oct 10, 2012)

Think its only SA for now


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2014)

*Hi Adil*



Future_ozzy said:


> Yay the list is out.Organization and methods analyst in the list.
> 
> 6 bands in each required for SA state nomination .
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


Hey Adil,

THe list is indeed out but org and Method Analyst is not open in South Australia.. its opn only fo rthose who are either residing in South Australia or haev done their education from there.... So, unfortunately its not open for us

Lets hope that it changes in coming days

Thanks


----------



## Future_ozzy (Feb 26, 2014)

When it is special conditions apply then it will be for local SA folks and graduates.

The occupation is in High Availability so its open for all.

It says "This list is available to all applicants including South Australian international graduates. Please review the eligibility requirements before applying.
South Australian international graduates should also review the following pages"

Refer to this page:

https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/snol_data


----------



## future_Aus (Jun 18, 2014)

Future_ozzy said:


> When it is special conditions apply then it will be for local SA folks and graduates.
> 
> The occupation is in High Availability so its open for all.
> 
> ...


Guys.. echo every word what adil just mentioned


----------



## godspeed9 (Jan 3, 2014)

yes thats true. available in HIGH category. unlikely that other states would open up. i am applying in the coming week


----------



## Future_ozzy (Feb 26, 2014)

I just submitted my EOI and applied for state sponsorship (SA).

Now the real game begins.


----------



## future_Aus (Jun 18, 2014)

Future_ozzy said:


> I just submitted my EOI and applied for state sponsorship (SA).
> 
> Now the real game begins.


All the best guys.. including me  let's hope for the best.. how much time does it take?


----------



## Future_ozzy (Feb 26, 2014)

Organisation and Methods Analyst has moved from High Availability to Medium Availability now.

Things are changing in hours.

Folks who have positive skill assessment and IELTS ready do not wait for another day.

Submit your EOI and apply for SS soon.


----------



## future_Aus (Jun 18, 2014)

Future_ozzy said:


> Organisation and Methods Analyst has moved from High Availability to Medium Availability now.
> 
> Things are changing in hours.
> 
> ...


Ielts requirement is 6 in each model right.. V need not have 7.. V can apply with 6 in each?


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN (Apr 28, 2013)

Future_ozzy said:


> Organisation and Methods Analyst has moved from High Availability to Medium Availability now.
> 
> Things are changing in hours.
> 
> ...


Hi Future_ozzy, 

Did you get an email stating that you application has been received by SA migration team? 

My application shows submitted under my application tab but haven't received an automated email from them but couple of my friends did when they submitted the SS application. 

Regards 

Deep


----------



## Future_ozzy (Feb 26, 2014)

Hey,

I got a mail "Immigration Application Submission Received".


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN (Apr 28, 2013)

Future_ozzy said:


> Hey,
> 
> I got a mail "Immigration Application Submission Received".


Cool. 

And what does you SA migration website dashboard say. 

Application status as submitted or something else.. Can you please chek and confirm?!


----------



## Future_ozzy (Feb 26, 2014)

Under My Application Tab - The status shows as "submitted".


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN (Apr 28, 2013)

Future_ozzy said:


> Under My Application Tab - The status shows as "submitted".


Great .. Same is my status under dashboard.. I was a bit concerned but now I think I need not worry over it. 

Thanks


----------



## Future_ozzy (Feb 26, 2014)

Cool. I hope things do work out for us.

Finger Crossed.


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN (Apr 28, 2013)

Future_ozzy said:


> Cool. I hope things do work out for us.
> 
> Finger Crossed.


Amen..


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2014)

*Hi Adil*



Future_ozzy said:


> Under My Application Tab - The status shows as "submitted".




Hi Adil and Others,

Would you be able to tell me what are the requirements/documents that are needed to file the EOI.. I have positive assessment from VETASSES and Ielts score of more than 6 in each band.

Can you please let me now the steps as I am not able to get in touch with my agent. Apart from Assessment report adn IELTS report, are there any other documents that I require or anyother thing that I need to do. How soon can I file it in terms of the time that it takes.. Requesting an urgent reply from anyone who is avaialble now

Thanks
Manu


----------



## Future_ozzy (Feb 26, 2014)

Scanned copy of IELTS score card
Scanned copy of Vetassess assessment letter
Scanned copy of Passport pages

Spouse and dependent details (If applicable)

State Sponsorship research information(why you want to chose to SA)


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2014)

*Hi*



Future_ozzy said:


> Scanned copy of IELTS score card
> Scanned copy of Vetassess assessment letter
> Scanned copy of Passport pages
> 
> ...


Thanks Adil,

Not sure if its the right question or If I should ask for it but would you be able to send me the SA state sponsorship research information that you used. I would surely modify it but it would give me something to move forward to

Thanks for your help


----------



## Future_ozzy (Feb 26, 2014)

Organisation and Methods Analyst is in low availability now.

Is it getting auto updated or what ?

This is not even working hours in Aus,for someone to make changes.

Prayers will only do the wonder now.


----------



## future_Aus (Jun 18, 2014)

Future_ozzy said:


> Organisation and Methods Analyst is in low availability now.
> 
> Is it getting auto updated or what ?
> 
> ...


M sure it's auto update.. not to worry..


----------



## Meetshabbir87 (Mar 28, 2014)

future_Aus said:


> M sure it's auto update.. not to worry..


So does it mean that it has gone to Low availability within a day time. It was in high availability yesterday.


----------



## Future_ozzy (Feb 26, 2014)

Yes Shabbir.

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## Meetshabbir87 (Mar 28, 2014)

Future_ozzy said:


> Yes Shabbir.
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


Thx Adil,

So when you applied for SA today, did you have to show around three jobs in SA for Organisation and method analyst which are in demand ?


----------



## Future_ozzy (Feb 26, 2014)

I think I showed two jobs only . I believe they do not ask for research on jobs in every case.

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## future_Aus (Jun 18, 2014)

R u guys applying yourself or via agent?


----------



## Future_ozzy (Feb 26, 2014)

I am applying through y axis .They did all the paperwork .Shared the draft with me to check for any corrections before they submitted .

Luckily for me the application was submitted when occupation was in high availability.

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## future_Aus (Jun 18, 2014)

Ok nice.. now o&m analyst is under special conditions apply  anyways keep updating if any1 learn anytng new.. also there is no tat for Eoi process.. It may take weeks or months.. keeping fingers crossed..


----------



## Future_ozzy (Feb 26, 2014)

Guys ,

The ones who submitted EOI and SS yesterday ,did you all provide job research details .

Like job ads in O&M for SA.

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## future_Aus (Jun 18, 2014)

Hey.. not sure of that.. my client did all the paperwork on my behalf..


----------



## future_Aus (Jun 18, 2014)

Also state sponsorship is closed for South Australia as of now..


----------



## KrishivRox (Jun 22, 2013)

It wasn't specifically asked as such, except for the blanket question to express your reasoning of choosing SA as your migration destination (*note*: limitation of 500 characters *not words*)...

Also, the site used to crash so frequently exposing other questions that usually weren't there during default filling...may be it was intended to show up if some other option/answer was selected for any specific question...



Future_ozzy said:


> Guys ,
> 
> The ones who submitted EOI and SS yesterday ,did you all provide job research details .
> 
> ...


----------



## Future_ozzy (Feb 26, 2014)

I guess when the occupations are in high availability there is no need to present job ads.

When I submitted my application occupations were in high availability .


----------



## KrishivRox (Jun 22, 2013)

Possibly...

Also, the recent changes to application process indicates a "pull" mechanism from SA to apply for SS (_for those who want to wait for it I guess_)..
As per the changes (source News & Events) it's mentioned that SA will review the EOIs and then invite candidates to apply for SS unlike the "push" way of filing both EOI and SS whether or not SA has reviewed our EOIs...

Has anybody got any invitation to apply for SS as such or I'm getting it wrong?



> * The state nomination process*
> 
> * How to apply*
> 
> ...





Future_ozzy said:


> I guess when the occupations are in high availability there is no need to present job ads.
> 
> When I submitted my application occupations were in high availability .


----------



## Future_ozzy (Feb 26, 2014)

I applied for both same time.

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## Meetshabbir87 (Mar 28, 2014)

Hi All,

I applied it today morning as my agent Y-Axis told they are waiting for the audit team to review it. When I applied it was showing in Low availability but as soon as I applied and went to check the list it immediately turned to Special conditions.

Not sure what happened. Did anyone else on this forum faced the same.


----------



## Meetshabbir87 (Mar 28, 2014)

Future_ozzy said:


> I applied for both same time.
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


Hi All,

I applied it today morning as my agent Y-Axis told they are waiting for the audit team to review it. When I applied it was showing in Low availability but as soon as I applied and went to check the list it immediately turned to Special conditions.

Not sure what happened. Did anyone else on this forum faced the same.


----------



## Meetshabbir87 (Mar 28, 2014)

Hi All,

I applied it today morning as my agent Y-Axis told they are waiting for the audit team to review it. When I applied it was showing in Low availability but as soon as I applied and went to check the list it immediately turned to Special conditions.

Not sure what happened. Did anyone else on this forum faced the same.


----------



## Future_ozzy (Feb 26, 2014)

Its fine as long as you applied for it when it was in any sort of availability i.e high/medium/low.


----------



## Meetshabbir87 (Mar 28, 2014)

Future_ozzy said:


> Its fine as long as you applied for it when it was in any sort of availability i.e high/medium/low.


Yes, but my concern is as soon as I applied it immediately went to special conditions.

Is there no other state who will be opening this role in close future.

I remember O&M role got closed last year in September. Not sure will it reopen this year again by SA.


----------



## future_Aus (Jun 18, 2014)

In this one month a lot of changes will happen.. also ACT gets open in Oct


----------



## Future_ozzy (Feb 26, 2014)

Agree Mate.

Hopefully all of us will go together to SA.

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2014)

Hi Guys,

Management Consultant is still open with low availability. Can anyone find out if all of us who have got the assessment done for Organisation and Method Analyst can apply under as Managemetn Consultant becaue it is a very closely related occupation and O&M lies under the bigger umbrella of Managemetn Consultant. Let us know if anyone has an answer to this

Thanks


----------



## Future_ozzy (Feb 26, 2014)

Yes,they both are almost the same as per the description given for roles and responsibilities of both.

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## Meetshabbir87 (Mar 28, 2014)

manudabas82 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Management Consultant is still open with low availability. Can anyone find out if all of us who have got the assessment done for Organisation and Method Analyst can apply under as Managemetn Consultant becaue it is a very closely related occupation and O&M lies under the bigger umbrella of Managemetn Consultant. Let us know if anyone has an answer to this
> 
> Thanks


Hi guys i checked with my consultant and they told we need to have positive assessment for management consultant to apply for it.


----------



## Future_ozzy (Feb 26, 2014)

Okies ...

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## Meetshabbir87 (Mar 28, 2014)

Hi All,

Has anyone received any invitation from SA yet.

Thanks,
Shabbir


----------



## Future_ozzy (Feb 26, 2014)

No mate

Checking my mail and application thrice everyday .

Hoping for some progress in this week or so, as avg processing time they mentioned is 5 weeks.

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## future_Aus (Jun 18, 2014)

Hey guys.. quick update.. my agent told me that NSW is going to declare their occupation list by 15th of this month..


----------



## Future_ozzy (Feb 26, 2014)

If O&M Analyst is not expected to be in that ,then it is of no use to us.

In All probability O&M will feature only in SA and ACT.

Not sure if you are trying to apply for some other occupation or this was a general update for all.


----------



## Meetshabbir87 (Mar 28, 2014)

Guys,

Any idea when ACT is opening for O&M role.


----------



## future_Aus (Jun 18, 2014)

There is no specific date


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2014)

*Nsw*



Future_ozzy said:


> If O&M Analyst is not expected to be in that ,then it is of no use to us.
> 
> In All probability O&M will feature only in SA and ACT.
> 
> Not sure if you are trying to apply for some other occupation or this was a general update for all.


Hi Guys,

NSW will not have O&M... its mentioned on their website that there list will alrgely remain unchanged from last year, only 4 occupations will be added which are all mechanical industry jobs... not even remotely related to O&M.. so please dont be hopeful of NSW... we can only hope for a miracle with ACT or South Australia(if it opens again)

Thanks


----------



## Future_ozzy (Feb 26, 2014)

Yep

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## Meetshabbir87 (Mar 28, 2014)

Hi Guys,

Any update as yet.


----------



## Future_ozzy (Feb 26, 2014)

Hey Shabbir,

Its strange that you have submitted your EOI in Sept and there is no invite yet.

You should check with the immigration,the delay in sending invite to you.

People who have applied on 1st July got their invites already.

Also your points are really good i.e 70 points.


----------



## Meetshabbir87 (Mar 28, 2014)

Future_ozzy said:


> Hey Shabbir,
> 
> Its strange that you have submitted your EOI in Sept and there is no invite yet.
> 
> ...



Hi Adil,

My bad I din update my signature. I had applied for EOI in Sept 2013 but the O&M role closed in Oct 2013 and I got a response from SA that my application is Refused as they reached the occupation ceiling for 2013 - 2014. Since this time I have been waiting for it and now when the list opened on July 1st 2014 I applied it on July 2nd.

Will update my signature shortly.

Thx
Shabbir


----------



## Meetshabbir87 (Mar 28, 2014)

Future_ozzy said:


> Hey Shabbir,
> 
> Its strange that you have submitted your EOI in Sept and there is no invite yet.
> 
> ...


Updated my signature..


----------



## Meetshabbir87 (Mar 28, 2014)

Future_ozzy said:


> Hey Shabbir,
> 
> Its strange that you have submitted your EOI in Sept and there is no invite yet.
> 
> ...


Hi All,

I got my invite today (17th July) :whoo:.. Waiting to apply for the Visa asap.


----------



## Future_ozzy (Feb 26, 2014)

Congrats man !!!!

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## future_Aus (Jun 18, 2014)

Wow.. congrats bro! ! All the best


----------



## future_Aus (Jun 18, 2014)

hy future_ozzy.. did u get any update with regards to EOI ?


----------



## Future_ozzy (Feb 26, 2014)

I got the invite already this Monday ..will be filing for visa soon.

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## future_Aus (Jun 18, 2014)

That's awesome news! ! All d best..


----------



## Meetshabbir87 (Mar 28, 2014)

Future_ozzy said:


> I got the invite already this Monday ..will be filing for visa soon.
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


Hi Adil,

Can you briefly explain me the procedure you are following before applying the Visa and after the invite. I was asked to fill in the details in form called FORM 80.

My agent asked me to furnish the below details as well.

*Kindly forward the colour scan documents in a folder compressed and upload it to the customer portal and keep us informed 

Principal applicant 
Passport pages (First, last and stamping pages) 
Education documents (10th, 12th, graduation along with marksheets) 
National Identity document (PAN card or driving license) 
Passport size colour photo 
Work experience documents (offer letter, relieving letter) 
Tax documents and form 16’s (income tax acknowledgment) for all period of employment 
Payslips for last 6 months (each employment)*


----------



## Future_ozzy (Feb 26, 2014)

I have been also asked to furnish same documents ...

I will be collating all the docs for myself and spouse and sending to my agent plus most probably tomorrow will get forex card from bank for paying the visa fees.

My only issue is I just have current employment pay slips and form 16s but have all employment docs I.e offer letter,salary revision and relieving letters so will send all I can...

I want to lodge visa next week at any cost..

PM if you want further information.

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## Meetshabbir87 (Mar 28, 2014)

Future_ozzy said:


> I have been also asked to furnish same documents ...
> 
> I will be collating all the docs for myself and spouse and sending to my agent plus most probably tomorrow will get forex card from bank for paying the visa fees.
> 
> ...


Thx Adil,

How did you get the forex card for the Visa payment. What is the procedure to get the forex card.


----------



## Future_ozzy (Feb 26, 2014)

Am gonna try to get it today ... Will keep you posted once I get it.

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2014)

Hi Guys,

Have two questions from all my frens here, hope I get the answers soon

Question 1 ) My Vetassess assessment report sayd that my highly relevant work experience is atleast 3 years in the last 5 years and my Assessment result is positive... The problem is that the report does not clearly says how much years of experience is relavant and how many points can I hope to get... I provided documents for my last 8 years of experience and all of them was relavent as per me and my agent who is a MARA registered agent... The Vetassess report is written in a very generic english and doesnt say anything in specific...Can anyone advise me how many points would I get as per the points table..
Question 2) As per points table on the immigration australia website, you get 10 points if your IELTS score is 7.. It does not clarify if the score has to be 7 in each band or 7 overall... . I have overall score of 7.5 in IELTS but have a score of 6.5 in Writing.. I am not sure if I can avail those 10 points in such a situation.... The south Australia CSOL list requires 6 in each band for me... so can I still apply for South Australia even if I am not able to score 60 points on the points table..


----------



## future_Aus (Jun 18, 2014)

Hi manudaba.. first of all congrats for positive skill assessment. VETASSESS at times doest count the entire work experience.. but u can count the full work experience while calculating the points. U need 7 in each band to claim 10 points. If u don't have 60 points then u can't apply in any state. What's your MARA agent name? And where is he from?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2014)

future_Aus said:


> Hi manudaba.. first of all congrats for positive skill assessment. VETASSESS at times doest count the entire work experience.. but u can count the full work experience while calculating the points. U need 7 in each band to claim 10 points. If u don't have 60 points then u can't apply in any state. What's your MARA agent name? And where is he from?



Thanks mate..

I would have 65 points if I consider my entire experience as was presented to VetAssess.. but If I take it as minimum threshold which is 3 years of experience then I would be short of 5 points.. Now I am not sure how to interpret this report.. My agents name is VISAWORLD (Nehru Place Delhi)

The south Australia CSOl list from my occupation specifies that I need a minimum of 6 in each section in IELTS.. but I think that is only applicable if you have overall 60 points as per the points format of Immigration authorities

It is surprising that the Immigration websote doent clarify if it is 7 in each band or its 7 overall which gets you 10 points... hence all the confusion as fat as IELTS is concerned

Thanks
Manu


----------



## future_Aus (Jun 18, 2014)

Hey manu.. The point specification will be there in the agreement with the mara agent. It will be written clear there that u need 7 in each band to gain 10 points. If it's not there in the agreement then u should consider talking to your agent at the earliest.


----------



## Future_ozzy (Feb 26, 2014)

It's definitely not overall 7 bands .. If that was the case it would mean 6 bands overall for management consultant which is very less level of English for someone who will be at managerial position.

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## Meetshabbir87 (Mar 28, 2014)

Future_ozzy said:


> Am gonna try to get it today ... Will keep you posted once I get it.
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


Hi Adil

Have u applied for the Visa.


----------



## Future_ozzy (Feb 26, 2014)

Will be applying this week hopefully ...

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2014)

*Hi*

Hi Friends,

My agent filed my EOI and applied for my state nomination without my knowledge and now he is somehow not contactable, there is some issue with him.

I dont even have any reference number for the application that he submitted

Is there a way I can find out if my application has been approved and if the invite has been recieved. I have not recieved any email from the state concerned and that is probably my agent filed the case

Please help out guys as I am worried that if the agent has recived the invite from the state on my behalf adn he doesnt respond to that then my case may be spoilt for all future purposes

Thanks


----------



## Future_ozzy (Feb 26, 2014)

Call SA immigration phone number listed on their website ..

They will ask your name and date of birth..do not tell them about this agent story ..just call as if you are trying to get status update of your application.. You will get yo know what happened.. Once you get your answer ..go to agent's office and kick him hard ..

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## future_Aus (Jun 18, 2014)

Exactly! ! U can complain about that agent on mara site n his license will get cancel


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2014)

Thanks for the advise guys, I did reach out to South Australia immigration help through an email but they were not able to trace my application with the personal details that I provided. There were looking for a reference number for " Committment to South Australia application" OR EOI reference number. And since, I do not have any of them(as they are with the agent) I do not know how to move forward. I have written to skill select team to let me know my EOI reference number so that I can use it to track my application

Thanks


----------



## Future_ozzy (Feb 26, 2014)

Call them once ..Email is different.

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2014)

*Hi Frens*

A Query...

Can it happen that a person files just an EOI(and doesnt file the application for committment to the State) and then his application gets shortlisted just on the basis of EOI... 

I got to know from my agent that my application got picked just on the basis of the EOI and he got a mail asking him to file for Committmetn to the state... 
Can this really happen.. I am suspicious.. did not have a very good experience with this agent so dont feel like believing him.. and neither he forwards any emails that he recieves...

Above all, he is a MARA registered agent

Any advises..

Thanks


----------



## Meetshabbir87 (Mar 28, 2014)

Future_ozzy said:


> Will be applying this week hopefully ...
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


Hi All,

I will be shifting to a different city next month around 20th of Aug. Will this impact in anyways to my application in terms of communication or getting the PCC and MCC done. I still havnt taken the new local number of this city and not decided on the new house address I will be moving into.

Please note I have completed my Form 80 and I am in the process of providing all the required scanned documents to my agent for Visa filling. Expecting it to mostly happen next week.

Can you please advise.

Thx
Shabbir


----------



## Future_ozzy (Feb 26, 2014)

Try to get your PCC done before you move..

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2014)

*Hi*

Hi Frens,

Can anyone tell me ho wcan I find out how many points I am scoring for my Work Experience. the Vetassess report that I have does not clearly mention the exact number of years of experience that they have considered. Who can help me with that. icalled Vetassess and they told me that they cannot help me with that.

Any thoughts by anoyone

Thanks
Manu


----------



## Future_ozzy (Feb 26, 2014)

How many years work exp you have in the nominated occupation ??

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2014)

*Hi*



Future_ozzy said:


> How many years work exp you have in the nominated occupation ??
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


Hi Future Ozzy..

At the time of providign documentation to VETASSESS.. I had 7 years and 3 months of experience in my nominated occupation.. which has now become a little more than 8 years...

but the Vetassess report doesnt celarly specify how many years of experience they have considered as they have only mentioned that 

" Assessment : Positive"

"The candidate fulfills the requirement for this occupation and has atleast 3 years of highly relevant experience in the last 5 years in nominated occupation
"

THough on the first page, they do mention all the experience that I had shown...

I am not sure how to interpret it..If I take it as only 3 years then I am getting 5 points for work experience on the points table and my total points are 55( including 5 points fromstate nomination but short of 5 points to be elligible to apply). If I take it as 5 years then I would get 10 points for work experience and in that case my total points would become 60 on the points table and I would then become elligible to apply...

Is there an authority where I can send my report to and who can tell me exactly how many points I am getting for work experience...

Thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2014)

I also called Vetassess.. but they said tht they cannot help in suggestign the number of points


----------



## Future_ozzy (Feb 26, 2014)

Even though vetassess assessed only three years as relevant in the last 5 years ..you can update details of all the relevant work experience and calculate points accordingly at EOI stage.

Vetassess assessment is just to check if you have at least minimum work experience in the nominated occupation in the last 5 years .This is my understanding..

@ Other senior forum members - correct me if am wrong ..

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2014)

yeah.. even my logi csays that is should be more than 5 years.. but not sure... can others alos suggest..
Can I write to department of iimigration with my report... so that they can tell me the number of points... do they provide that kind of help


----------



## Meetshabbir87 (Mar 28, 2014)

Future_ozzy said:


> Try to get your PCC done before you move..
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


Hi Adil,



Ant reason why I should get this done in my current city itself. If by chance I have to move to the other location india due to my work will there be any challenge to get this done.



What is the procedure to get the PCC done, as in which office I need to visit and what documents are to be produced ?

When should I start with my MCC and what is the procedure to get it done.

Have you applied for your Visa ?


----------



## Future_ozzy (Feb 26, 2014)

PCC should be applied through PSK (passport seva Kendra)..go to the website www.passport.gov.in and look for PCC application process ..

Medicals can be done post you lodge your visa by making the visa payment.

If you are moving to a new city you should apply for PCC using your permanent address if you have any .

If the address on Passport is same as your permanent address then you will get PCC quickly .

Please refer to the threads on Indian PCC on this forum to get more clarity .

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## Meetshabbir87 (Mar 28, 2014)

Future_ozzy said:


> PCC should be applied through PSK (passport seva Kendra)..go to the website Indian Passport, Ministry of External Affairs, Govt. of India and look for PCC application process ..
> 
> Medicals can be done post you lodge your visa by making the visa payment.
> 
> ...


Many Thx Adil,

So have you applied for your Visa and got your PCC done ?

Can we finish with our PCC before filing the Visa?


----------



## Future_ozzy (Feb 26, 2014)

I will be done with visa application and PCC soon ..

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## Future_ozzy (Feb 26, 2014)

PM if you need any details .

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## Meetshabbir87 (Mar 28, 2014)

Future_ozzy said:


> I will be done with visa application and PCC soon ..
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


Sure Adil, Thx,

I too will be completing with my Visa application soon. Will check on the Passport website about the requirements to get my PCC done.

Many Thx
Shabbir


----------



## sushima (Aug 6, 2014)

Meetshabbir87 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> One quick question to everyone which is certainly concerning everyone in this forum. Did you guys receive an email on the skill assessment validity. I got it few days back stating that the validity of my assessment (which is from VETASSESS) for Org & Methods Analyst will be 3 years unless specified in the assessment document I got from VETASSESS.
> 
> ...


Hi,
I got also a positive comment in my outcome letter but validity of the skills assessment from VETASSES was not mentioned, I am also applying for O&M Analyst and i am still in the process of reviewing for IELTS exam. Please keep us posted regarding status of this nominated occupation especially those who had gone so far in their application.Thank you so much guys for the informations!


----------



## Thunder123 (Sep 11, 2014)

Hi Guys,

I am in the process to start my PR process to Australia and want to get an Assessment for my qualification and work experience. I have done BE(ECE) and a PGP in Marketing and Finance.
I have 3 years of work experience in a Bank captive oparation unit KPO.Following are my job resposibitlities, appretiate if someone can let me know if I qualify for the assessment of Org and Method Analyst (224712):-
1.	For the delivery of high standards of client service, at the same time ensuring that all internal (eg Risk) and external (eg Compliance) standards requirements are met in full, utilizing a combination of onshore and offshore resource managed as a single global COB team.
2.	Ensure appropriate escalation policies exist and are followed. Work collectively with offshore management, develop and maintain a motivated and professionally trained staff, ensuring appropriate capacity panning, adherence to and improvement in performance and quality standards and appropriate career development.
3.	Chair regular meetings with the business and compliance to facilitate good communications and resolve KYC remediation issues within the organization for the varying business areas which are supported by COB.
4.	Provide leadership, support, guidance and coaching to the team.
5.	Ensure key stakeholders are kept informed of the progress and challenges and escalating issues where appropriate.
6.	Optimal management of resources, facilitating cross training, ensuring appropriate coverage to maintain throughput.
7.	Working in a pressurized, time-sensitive environment.
8.	Perform quality checks to ensure that defined guideline is adhered.
9.	Work as the process owner and ensure end to end management of all activities associated with the process
10.	Monitor process service delivery and ensure accomplishment of targets in adherence to SLAs
11.	Monitor capacity utilization within teams and allocate resources
12.	Ensure adherence to standards, procedures and also identify risk mitigates wherever there is a control issue
13.	Effectively manage risk and foster an environment where team is fully aware of Operational Risk management.
14.	Work closely with other internal teams to ensure top of the line service to clients
15.	Prioritize tasks and ensure adherence to timelines for completion of activities
16.	Initiate and lead change management initiatives within the team
17.	Assist with recruitment and training process
18.	Supervise and manage development of team members
19.	Ensure structured upward & downward communication
20.	Conduct objective setting sessions, performance appraisals, provide feedback & coaching for all team members
21.	Ensure performance and efficiency of staff meet or exceeds expectation standards
22.	Cross train available resources to ensure 100% backup within the areas under control
23.	Support in preparing of MIS required for management decision making
24.	Should be adept in spotting trends (in data points) and analyze the same for further action
25.	Responsible for developing business requirements definition, documentation and sign off (current and future state) and process and data analysis
26.	Liaises with programme / project managers, client, functional analyst and developers to ensure the build is in line with the business requirements raised
27.	Responsible for definition of testing requirements together with the Test Manager/Lead
28.	Undertake project support and test management duties subject to experience/demand
29.	Undertake quality assurance of project deliverables
30.	Undertake data analyst tasks to support project deliverables.
31.	Maintaining the static details of the client and reviewing them on the basis of risk rating.
32.	Budding up new resources, Plan and implement daily campaigns.
33.	Working as an Analyst in COB(Client On Boarding) KYC remediation team(From Feb 2013 till present), handling customers from USA,UK.Germany,Singapore,Hong Kong and Tokyo.
34.	Authenticating customers as per latest KYC / AML guidelines like Dodd Frank,EMIR(European Market Infrastructure Regulation),FATCA(Foreign Account Tax Compliance Act).
35.	Adopting them into Bank internal applications after due diligence or EDD.
36.	Liaising with sales, credit and various departments for any issues via mails and calls.
37.	Support in the preparation of process maps and KOPs for the various regions involved in the process.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2014)

Guys, all of those who did not get the inivitation last year or who could not apply for EOI last year.. are you all still there and waiting for anything positive this year.. lets get this forum active again..


----------



## Thunder123 (Sep 11, 2014)

manudabas82 said:


> Guys, all of those who did not get the inivitation last year or who could not apply for EOI last year.. are you all still there and waiting for anything positive this year.. lets get this forum active again..


Hi,
I recently got positive outcome for Organisation and method analyst from Vetassess and now would be appearing for IELTS. Hope to apply for south Australia this year in July.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2014)

Hi, Is there anyone in this group, who would be applying themselves for EOI and State Sponsorship... OR is everyone going through the immigration consultants..?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2014)

sushima said:


> Hi,
> I got also a positive comment in my outcome letter but validity of the skills assessment from VETASSES was not mentioned, I am also applying for O&M Analyst and i am still in the process of reviewing for IELTS exam. Please keep us posted regarding status of this nominated occupation especially those who had gone so far in their application.Thank you so much guys for the informations!


Hi Sushima,

How was your IELTS score.. hope you scored well.. 

How about hte plans for this year.. The new list would open on 1st of July'2015..
Woudl you be applying yourself or with the help of any immigration consultant

Do reply.. 

Thanks


----------



## future_Aus (Jun 18, 2014)

Hi All, has any1 applied for EOI for O&MA ?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2014)

*Hi Future_Aus*



future_Aus said:


> Hi All, has any1 applied for EOI for O&MA ?


Hi Future_Aus,

Just have a couple of queries from you.. 

Query 1 : Were you able to submit an EOI for OMA.. since its currently in "Special Conditions Apply"
Query 2 : Did you apply for State Nomination for South Australia and did it allow you to submit the application..
Query 3: When you were filling up the EOI or State Nomination form, were you asked to upload the Work Experience Letters

Please suggest... as I also wish to apply soon.. but was waiting for the list to open up on 1st July..

Thanks
Manu


----------



## future_Aus (Jun 18, 2014)

Hi Manu,

Actually I submitted EOI last year july but because I was lacking in the required score for IELTS, I couldn't qualified. However, I got the required score in PTE and hence again updated my profile in EOI. U can apply for EOI anytime you want. But the state will open on July 1st. And as per my last year experience, for our occupation, the openings will be for not more than 2-3 days. So il suggest you to be ready with all the papers and scores. Also my agent is helping me to apply for EOI and other stuff. Did u got +ve skill assessment ??


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2014)

*Hi Future_Aus*



future_Aus said:


> Hi Manu,
> 
> Actually I submitted EOI last year july but because I was lacking in the required score for IELTS, I couldn't qualified. However, I got the required score in PTE and hence again updated my profile in EOI. U can apply for EOI anytime you want. But the state will open on July 1st. And as per my last year experience, for our occupation, the openings will be for not more than 2-3 days. So il suggest you to be ready with all the papers and scores. Also my agent is helping me to apply for EOI and other stuff. Did u got +ve skill assessment ??


Hi Bro.. Whats your name if I can ask..

Yes, I do have a positive skill assessment and had the necessary IELTS score as well last year itself.. but my agent messed up my case and did nto apply in time.. I missed by a couple of hours..So. I am going all alone this time around.. dont plan to take help from any agent as have lost trust

If its all right with you, do send me a PM with your number on my email address which is /snip

I am based out of NCR, India

Lets connect
Thanks
Manu


----------



## Thunder123 (Sep 11, 2014)

Hi All,

I have got a +ive skill assessment for O&M analyst but doesn't have 7 bands each in IELTS to claim 10 points. However, I do fulfill the SA state requirement. So can I apply for the EOI and state sponsorship?Will I be sponsored in this case.


----------



## future_Aus (Jun 18, 2014)

Thunder123, getting 7 band in each section of IELTS is must. I will suggest you to apply for PTE, its easy when compared to IELTS. Until unless u dnt have the required score in IELTS or PTE, getting a SS is difficult.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2014)

Thunder123 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have got a +ive skill assessment for O&M analyst but doesn't have 7 bands each in IELTS to claim 10 points. However, I do fulfill the SA state requirement. So can I apply for the EOI and state sponsorship?Will I be sponsored in this case.


Hi Thunder,

We have formed a whatsaap group for OMA.. and have a few members in that.. all who are also active on this forum.. PM me your number on manudabas82 at gmail dot com

Thanks
Manu


----------



## Thunder123 (Sep 11, 2014)

manudabas82 said:


> Hi Thunder,
> 
> We have formed a whatsaap group for OMA.. and have a few members in that.. all who are also active on this forum.. PM me your number on manudabas82 at gmail dot com
> 
> ...


I have sent you my details,please add me to the group.


----------



## Thunder123 (Sep 11, 2014)

future_Aus said:


> Thunder123, getting 7 band in each section of IELTS is must. I will suggest you to apply for PTE, its easy when compared to IELTS. Until unless u dnt have the required score in IELTS or PTE, getting a SS is difficult.


Thanks for the info.
So how much time will the result would take. I checked online that there is one date available on 25th of June.
Wil I get the result till 1 of July if I plan to appear.


----------



## Thunder123 (Sep 11, 2014)

future_Aus said:


> Thunder123, getting 7 band in each section of IELTS is must. I will suggest you to apply for PTE, its easy when compared to IELTS. Until unless u dnt have the required score in IELTS or PTE, getting a SS is difficult.


Thanks for the info.
So how much time will the result would take for PTE exam. I checked online that there is one date available on 25th of June.
Wil I get the result till 1 of July if I plan to appear.


----------



## future_Aus (Jun 18, 2014)

it will take not more than 5 business days to get the result


----------



## aalun (Jun 22, 2015)

Very disappointed as OMA is not listed on the SS for SA.


----------



## future_Aus (Jun 18, 2014)

what options do we have now.. apart from waiting..


----------



## Thunder123 (Sep 11, 2014)

aalun said:


> Very disappointed as OMA is not listed on the SS for SA.


Seriously... They have moved it to Supplementary List...Now offshore applicats need to have 80 or more points to apply...So disgusting....


----------



## future_Aus (Jun 18, 2014)

We have some hope for ACT, they will declare the CSOL list on 1st of aug.


----------



## Thunder123 (Sep 11, 2014)

future_Aus said:


> We have some hope for ACT, they will declare the CSOL list on 1st of aug.


Yes there is some hope for that. Did they open their sponsorship for OMA in 2014.
Please advise for SA SS under chain migration, can my relative sponsor me who is a cousin sister of my wife and living in Adelaide for more than a year..


----------



## ck7787 (Jul 14, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Hi Thunder,
> 
> We have formed a whatsaap group for OMA.. and have a few members in that.. all who are also active on this forum.. PM me your number on manudabas82 at gmail dot com
> 
> ...


Hi [email protected]
I am new to this forum. I hope to get more info in applying thru OMA for SS. Can I also be added in the Whatsapp group? I can PM you my details if that's ok with you. Thanks so much.

Alvin


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2014)

*Hi*



ck7787 said:


> Hi [email protected]
> I am new to this forum. I hope to get more info in applying thru OMA for SS. Can I also be added in the Whatsapp group? I can PM you my details if that's ok with you. Thanks so much.
> 
> Alvin


Sure Alvin.. please PM me your details.. Would add you to that Group


----------



## ck7787 (Jul 14, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Sure Alvin.. please PM me your details.. Would add you to that Group


[email protected]

Thanks so much. Appreciate it very much.

So as of now, there are no OMA openings for any states in 2015/2016?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2014)

No.. only if you have 80 points or higher, you can apply for SS..
ACT would open on 1st August.. so we can hope for the best


----------



## aalun (Jun 22, 2015)

Hi Guys,

ACT will open on 1st Aug .. hope our occupation opens in this .. Cant wait any longer as was eagerly waiting since last year for the SS to open. SA disappointed. Fingers crossed for ACT.


----------



## Manjyot (Jan 4, 2013)

Hi All,

Any update from ACT. I have been to ACT website and i could still find old list from feb'2015.

Any idea if they have released new list or not.

Regards,
Manjyot


----------



## aalun (Jun 22, 2015)

Is anyone in this forum waiting for applying to this occupation?


----------



## Thunder123 (Sep 11, 2014)

Yes, Iam waiting for ACT updated occupation list.


----------



## aalun (Jun 22, 2015)

Hi Thunder123, 

any updates when is act going to open?.


----------



## Thunder123 (Sep 11, 2014)

Not yet...I contacted them earlier, they said the requirement for the closed application would be re assessed in the month of August..


----------



## Manjyot (Jan 4, 2013)

Hi all,

My brothers are planning to apply under this occupation. One is working as payroll administrator and another as Accounts payable officer. Both are commerce graduate. From the complete csol list i could find this occupation to be some what nearer to what they do.

Just want to confirm with you all, if this occupation is suitable for payroll analyst and accounts payable roles. 

Regards,
Manjyot Singh


----------



## Manjyot (Jan 4, 2013)

Hi all,

My brothers are planning to apply under this occupation. One is working as payroll administrator and another as Accounts payable officer. Both are commerce graduate. From the complete csol list i could find this occupation to be some what nearer to what they do.

Just want to confirm with you all, if this occupation is suitable for payroll analyst and accounts payable roles. 

Regards,
Manjyot Singh


----------



## godspeed9 (Jan 3, 2014)

Hello ,

Is this occupation open. My wife received her Vetassess confirmation about a year back and since then my consultants at Y-Axis have been absolutely hopeless about it.

Can you please add me to the whats app group also?

Much appreciated in advance.


----------



## singhhs (Aug 30, 2015)

Hi All,

can someone please help and advise if i can apply in Organisation and method analyst?

I have 3 years experience in Wipro UBS and designation is Analyst. I see most of the task under Organisation and method analyst are same as what i do but not really to sure.


Thanks,


----------



## singhhs (Aug 30, 2015)

*organisation and method analyst*

...


----------



## Thunder123 (Sep 11, 2014)

singhhs said:


> Hi All,
> 
> can someone please help and advise if i can apply in Organisation and method analyst?
> 
> ...


You may get a positive assessment from Vet assess. I also was in dilemma as only few of my Job responsibilities matched with the Org and Method Analyst. So I wld suggest to go with the assessment as it may result in a positive outcome as it was in my case.
All the best.


----------



## chintansd (Oct 7, 2016)

I received positive outcome yesterday. The number of years of work experience considered by them is 6 years. But I do not see any state sponsoring for this skill. what are the options available. I am very confused now. Can Anyone suggest options available. Also, I wud like to be added to watsapp group if possible. Pls pm me on chintansd at yahoo com


----------



## balamyneni (Oct 10, 2012)

congrats.
it took 2 years for us to get invitation for this occupation 224712.. I am not discouraging, but for some reason it took ages to receive.. 
we have received invitation in jan 2016 and we applied for grant on feb 16, finally received grant on 30th sept.. its a long journey for us.
wish you all the best.


----------



## chintansd (Oct 7, 2016)

You got invite with how many points?

Any state sponsorship? Which State?

My points are as below:
Age 30
Bcom 15
Experience 10
IELTS 10
+ State Sponsorship or Regional Sponsorship if any


----------



## balamyneni (Oct 10, 2012)

65 points and NSW state.


----------



## godspeed9 (Jan 3, 2014)

does the 65 point and NSW still hold true ?


----------



## godspeed9 (Jan 3, 2014)

should we have a whats app group for 224712


----------



## Thunder123 (Sep 11, 2014)

Yes we can !!


----------



## godspeed9 (Jan 3, 2014)

you want to start and share the link


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

priyamagarwal said:


> you want to start and share the link


By PM only please, if it is put in a post here, I have to delete it - Forum rules.


----------



## chintansd (Oct 7, 2016)

kaju said:


> By PM only please, if it is put in a post here, I have to delete it - Forum rules.


How to send PM?


----------



## chintansd (Oct 7, 2016)

priyamagarwal said:


> should we have a whats app group for 224712


Pls add me as well to the group if possible


----------



## chintansd (Oct 7, 2016)

priyamagarwal said:


> should we have a whats app group for 224712


I have 60 points (including state sponsorship). Will appear for IELTS next month for 7 each band.


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

chintansd said:


> How to send PM?


You should now have access to the Private Message system - that comes just after you have made 5 posts. 

Please remember that all forum members can choose whether they wish to respond to messages from other members or not. 

The easiest way is to left-click on the name of the person in the top left of their post and select "Send a private message to.."

However, you could also look in the green bar across the top of the page and select "Quick Links", or in the column on the far right of the page, scroll down to and select "Member Navigation" and then go to "Send Private Messages" on either of these.

Or, on the very top right of your screen, under your username, select "Private Messages".

Or, in the green bar at the top of the page, select "UserCP" and and scroll down and on the far left select "Private Messages" and then "Send New Message".

Once you have made 5 posts, it may take up to an hour or so for the system to give you access, and you may need to log out and back in again before trying to send messages .


----------



## godspeed9 (Jan 3, 2014)

so has anyone created a whats app group or should i create ?


----------



## godspeed9 (Jan 3, 2014)

i have created this group. please send me a private message to join


----------



## godspeed9 (Jan 3, 2014)

can we paste a whats app link here ?


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

priyamagarwal said:


> can we paste a whats app link here ?


No, sorry. 

However, you could ask others to contact you by PM and add them, as long as you don't do that too often.

Whatsapp is seen as a competing forum, and Rule 10 applies: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html

In future, if you have any questions about moderation, please contact any moderator by using the "report a post" function (the red triangle with the exclamation mark) on any post, or just PM them directly. 

Discussion of moderation in forum posts is against the Forum Rules - see Rule 5, here: 
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html 

Thank you.


----------



## chintansd (Oct 7, 2016)

godspeed9 said:


> does the 65 point and NSW still hold true ?


Hi. I have applied with 65 points since Nov 2016 but have not yet received any invite. What is the status? Anyone of you received invite recently? Thanks


----------



## chintansd (Oct 7, 2016)

godspeed9 said:


> can we paste a whats app link here ?


Hi. Have we created watsapp link. Can someone add me there? Thanks


----------



## Achaldoshi (Apr 30, 2015)

*Open in Tasmania*

Guys,

I just saw this occupation is open in Tasmania. Did someone get invite ?


----------



## chintansd (Oct 7, 2016)

Achaldoshi said:


> Guys,
> 
> I just saw this occupation is open in Tasmania. Did someone get invite ?


I have applied only for NSW State and have not yet received invite since I study at Macquarie University pursuing MBA. Thanks


----------



## Shailz (Aug 3, 2016)

subscribing


----------



## prerna verma (Jun 14, 2016)

Hi can you add me as well to this whats app group as I also need to apply in this category and seeking some information regarding the same


----------



## prerna verma (Jun 14, 2016)

godspeed9 said:


> can we paste a whats app link here ?


hi have you received my private message?


----------



## chintansd (Oct 7, 2016)

prerna verma said:


> hi have you received my private message?


Pls send PM to priyamagarwal..he is the admin of watsapp grp..he will definitely add you to the grp.


----------



## Ceres (Jul 16, 2017)

*Mr*

Hi There, 

I recently completed a PhD in Change Management. It was based on a consultancy project in an organisation. Do I still need one year of working experience for positive assessment? Any ideas?

Cheers
C


----------



## narysharma (Jul 14, 2017)

prerna verma said:


> Hi can you add me as well to this whats app group as I also need to apply in this category and seeking some information regarding the same


Can someone add me to the whatsapp group for 224712 in NSW?


----------



## narysharma (Jul 14, 2017)

godspeed9 said:


> can we paste a whats app link here ?


hey how can I get added to the whatsapp group for organisation and methods analyst?


----------



## narysharma (Jul 14, 2017)

chintansd said:


> Hi. I have applied with 65 points since Nov 2016 but have not yet received any invite. What is the status? Anyone of you received invite recently? Thanks


Any Luck?


----------



## narysharma (Jul 14, 2017)

How is Org and Method Analyst profile looking for 2017-18 for NSW?


----------



## Udham (Aug 9, 2017)

godspeed9 said:


> so has anyone created a whats app group or should i create ?


hi everyone pursuing 224712


----------



## Udham (Aug 9, 2017)

chintansd said:


> prerna verma said:
> 
> 
> > hi have you received my private message?
> ...


okay noted


----------



## Udham (Aug 9, 2017)

Hi everyone , I am also sailing in the same boat


----------



## Udham (Aug 9, 2017)

Kindly let me know how i can join the whats app group formed for this category


----------



## Udham (Aug 9, 2017)

narysharma said:


> chintansd said:
> 
> 
> > Hi. I have applied with 65 points since Nov 2016 but have not yet received any invite. What is the status? Anyone of you received invite recently? Thanks
> ...


 This category seems to be a sitting duck


----------



## Udham (Aug 9, 2017)

No idea about that


----------



## Udham (Aug 9, 2017)

Add me into whatsapp group


----------



## Abhishek.Mathur (Oct 25, 2017)

Hi All,
I'd like to apply for 224712 for NSW, although its not in their priority list for 2017-18 occupations.
What are the chances that there will be an invite with 75+5 points ?
Also let me know if there is any advantage of Chain Migration for NSW (Blood relation staying in NSW).


----------



## prashanth122 (May 5, 2018)

Hello is this group still active? as i dont see any recent updates/responses. Please advise if there is a different forum/whatsapp group for discussions relating to 224712 Org and method analyst.

Best Regards,
Prashanth


----------



## prashanth122 (May 5, 2018)

Dear Abhishek Mathur,

Did you happen to get any response to your post? whats the status of your application? have you already received an invite? I believe this role is not moving...I have filed since Sep'17 with 80 points and yet no progress.

Regards,
Prashanth


----------



## Abhishek.Mathur (Oct 25, 2017)

Hi,
I'm still waiting for my assessment from Verassess. Although i haven't heard any movement in this role anywhere in Australia. Dont know why is it still there then ???
Still hope is only keeping me in this role as my experience doesn't help me for any other code. If you here any other update, let me know.




prashanth122 said:


> Dear Abhishek Mathur,
> 
> Did you happen to get any response to your post? whats the status of your application? have you already received an invite? I believe this role is not moving...I have filed since Sep'17 with 80 points and yet no progress.
> 
> ...


----------



## prashanth122 (May 5, 2018)

Hi Abhishek,
Nice to hear back from you. Based on blogs and other online material, it appears that NSW starts inviting for this role anytime between Apr-Jul. Ans that other states (south australia, etc) open up during Jun/Jul. so will have to wait and watch...

Regards,
Prashanth


----------



## Abhishek.Mathur (Oct 25, 2017)

April has already past bro.. Let's see how it progeesses. Waiting to hear someone getting through this asap.


----------



## Laloo (Jun 18, 2018)

*224712*

Hi All,

I intend to apply for 224712 once the list opens? Which state you guys are applying? Did anyone apply in SA


----------



## Laloo (Jun 18, 2018)

Anyone applying for 224712?


----------



## Laloo (Jun 18, 2018)

Hey,

Did anyone apply for 224712 (off shore candidate)?


----------



## Laloo (Jun 18, 2018)

Hello everyone!

Anyone applying for 224712 (off shore candidate)?


----------



## prashanth122 (May 5, 2018)

Laloo said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> Anyone applying for 224712 (off shore candidate)?


Hi Laloo, I have applied for O&G analyst and awaiting response. whats your status?


----------



## Laloo (Jun 18, 2018)

I am waiting for the list to open in SA. Which state did you apply for?


----------



## Laloo (Jun 18, 2018)

I will apply this year provided the occupation is there in the list. Have you applied for state sponsorship or have you already received it? Please let me know the details. I am little anxious. 

I have completed Vetassess and have got positive assessment. Waiting for list to open. Would appreciate if you could help me with the details.


----------



## prashanth122 (May 5, 2018)

Laloo said:


> I will apply this year provided the occupation is there in the list. Have you applied for state sponsorship or have you already received it? Please let me know the details. I am little anxious.
> 
> I have completed Vetassess and have got positive assessment. Waiting for list to open. Would appreciate if you could help me with the details.


I am also waiting for the states to open. hopefully they should anytime during the next 2 weeks. congrats on positive assessment. Already applied for NSW and awaiting response.


----------



## Laloo (Jun 18, 2018)

Hi Prashanth,

Thank You! Just curious how you applied for NSW? Looks like the job code is closed since quite some time. 

Also, SA states that the GSM (General Skilled Migration Process) will be reset. Do you have any idea what does that mean?


----------



## Vishal.Ramrakhyani (Sep 5, 2018)

*Management Consultant-224711*



Laloo said:


> I will apply this year provided the occupation is there in the list. Have you applied for state sponsorship or have you already received it? Please let me know the details. I am little anxious.
> 
> I have completed Vetassess and have got positive assessment. Waiting for list to open. Would appreciate if you could help me with the details.


Hey Mate,

Need your help here.

I had applied for 224711- Management consultant profile but got a negative assessment saying my profile is more related to operational support and business improvement initiatives.

I am now planning to go for reassessment and change job code to 224712.

Please if you can help me what is the difference between the two and is it worth applying for the same.

Regarding my job profile, I work as a team leader in one of the major Investment banking firm in to Equity derivatives markets and have an overall experience of more than 6 years in this field.

Please if you can assist me in the same.


----------



## mdsrabbani (Jan 13, 2019)

Vishal.Ramrakhyani said:


> Hey Mate,
> 
> Need your help here.
> 
> ...



Hi Vishal, Have you completed you Assessment under this Job Code 224712 and did you have a response?


----------



## rumzz08 (Nov 19, 2017)

Hi vishal I'm in the same boat as you.. Same reason for rejection. Did you reapply under org analyst? 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## trevor jk (May 11, 2020)

how do i get on the whatsapp chat, pls?


----------



## 1733258 (Nov 17, 2019)

Vishal.Ramrakhyani said:


> Hey Mate,
> 
> Need your help here.
> 
> ...



Same exact thing happened to me initially. My job is management consulting in nature, but VETASSESS disagreed and said "MC is more external consulting whilst OMA is more internal consulting / business improvement". At the end of the day, I ended up getting a VETASSESS for 224999 - Information and Organisation Professional nec because what I did was also classed as procurement (but not management).

Very confusing but at the end of the day that worked for my particular requirement.

Now waiting on visa grant for 224999.

Good luck mate.


----------



## nova34 (Sep 13, 2020)

Is there anyone who got visa grant for 224712-Organisation and Methods Analyst? I am planning to apply next year if the occupation is not removed from the list.


----------



## Jamiya (4 mo ago)

Who got invitation for O&A?


----------

